# Pipe Wrenches, Aluminum or Cast Iron?



## Frasbee (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm an apprentice starting work with a new contractor. They've supplied me with a tool list that requires a 14'' pipe wrench, and a 24'' pipe wrench.

I've always used my channellocks when working with emt or ridgid, so it's never been an issue. For the plumbers, or tradesmen that use these tools frequently, is the aluminum just as durable as the cast iron? I know I'll pay more, but I prefer to carry as little weight as possible, even if they sit in my bag more often than my pouch.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

A lot depends on the use--Aluminum is fine if you are just using them by hand----

However if you use a cheater bar for extra leverage---or if you are using them to make up assemblies in a threading machine--they will bend--

Buy quality--the cheap ones will knock out your teeth--Mike--


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I would go for alloy for what your using them for. Much lighter in hand and when in a toolbox. Strength won't be an issue unless like mike says and you use a cheater bar. I have done that with my biggest stilsons which are alloy and I was hanging of a 5ft pole and they were fine. They were ridgid ones though so they are pretty tuff.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Aluminum all the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

For electrical work, I would go with 14" and 24" aluminum. I have the 14, 18, 24 and 36 in both aluminum and cast iron, but I always reach for the aluminum ones first. The difference in weight is huge.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

meh use steel if your a real man....puzzie





i use aluminum :laughing: 

i got duplicates of every size.... my biggest is a 48" steel use it alot


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

My mate used to have some 60" very rare he ever used them. The one time I was with him when he did was on a high rise. He in basement of building trying to tighten a massive nut on a main that was about 10" dia and he slipped of the nut and caught the shut off wheel that was about the size of a steering wheel for a car. You should have seen that water come out of that thing. Base was 2ft deep in water in seconds. That was the same day I see the biggest ever ball valve. The thing was the size of a car and made of brass. Must have been work a fortune.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

We used the butt end of a fork lift to push a 36" wrench and 6' cheater bar,once.

That was one stuck knuckle!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Steel.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

rex said:


> meh use steel if your a real man....puzzie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Who is making the steel pipe wrenches? Are these a new product? I have to ask because I have only seen them in aluminum or cast iron before.
I know that some places like Grainger mistakenly list Proto pipe wrenches as being steel, but according to the Stanley/Proto website, they are actually cast iron with steel jaws.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

DuMass said:


> Who is making the steel pipe wrenches? Are these a new product? I have to ask because I have only seen them in aluminum or cast iron before.
> I know that some places like Grainger mistakenly list Proto pipe wrenches as being steel, but according to the Stanley/Proto website, they are actually cast iron with steel jaws.


 
the hell if i know....i just call them steel :thumbsup:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

mikeswoods said:


> A lot depends on the use--Aluminum is fine if you are just using them by hand----
> 
> However if you use a cheater bar for extra leverage---or if you are using them to make up assemblies in a threading machine--they will bend--
> 
> Buy quality--the cheap ones will knock out your teeth--Mike--


If you are putting a cheater on a pipe wrench you are using the wrong tool.

I have Reed pipe wrenches from 10" to 60" in cast, and 10" to 48" in aluminum, the cast ones always sat in the truck.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Guilty as charged----


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

Just in case you ever need to use them underwater to disassemble a submarine I can verify that the 48" aluminium is easier to manuver underwater but the 48" steel does not bend with cheater bar and comealong. 
As far as brand I have allways considered Rigid to be either the best or as good as the best. I dont think the rigid pipe tools and the home depot rigid line are quite the same animal yet.

Cheers Jim


----------

